# Sen Kamala Harris, Sen Cory Booker and Jussie Smollett have a LOT of Explaining To Chicago Police



## nononono (Feb 20, 2019)

*No need to link anything because it is coming out faster than *
*water from a fire hose......*

*If the complete TRUTH comes out ( And I think it will this time )*
* this will most likely spell the end to :*
*Sen Cory Booker*
*Sen Kamala Harris*
*" Actor " Jussie Smollett*
* Cook County Illinois State's Attorney Kim Fox*
*And MANY, MANY, MANY more.....*

*Hint... Barrack Obama, Rahm Emanuel and many more....*

*This is DEEP in the Chicago Corrupt Politics !*

*Sen Kamala Harris and Sen Cory Booker authored an Anti Lynching Bill*
*just weeks before that passed by including LGBTQ wording in it !*

*Any wonder why Jussie Smollett has Hired THREE HIGH POWERED Lawyers in the last 48 hours......If he sings, he could take down a whole lot of people !!!!!*

*Don't be surprised if " Arkancide " rears its ugly head.....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2019)

*Wait for it.......*

*




*

*Illinois AG Kim Fox has some explaining to do....*
*And two US Senators careers are about to explode....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2019)

Here's one of yours . . .

‘I am dreaming of a way to kill almost every last person on earth’: A self-proclaimed white nationalist planned a mass terrorist attack, the government says

Christopher Paul Hasson called for “focused violence” to “establish a white homeland” and dreamed of ways to “kill almost every last person on earth,” according to court records filed in U.S. District Court in Maryland. 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/public-safety/self-proclaimed-white-nationalist-planned-mass-terror-attack-government-says-i-am-dreaming-of-a-way-to-kill-almost-every-last-person-on-earth/2019/02/20/61daf6b8-3544-11e9-af5b-b51b7ff322e9_story.html?utm_term=.9249f65a8a2f


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Here's one of yours . . .
> 
> ‘I am dreaming of a way to kill almost every last person on earth’: A self-proclaimed white nationalist planned a mass terrorist attack, the government says
> 
> ...


Lock him up.


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lock him up.



*Rodent doesn't seem to fathom that a Humans melanin DOESN'T have*
*any relevancy what so ever in the Grey matter processing department.....*

*It's just a " Visual Reference " point......nothing more....*

*Just a demented Human from Maryland...*


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2019)

*And Gee whiz ain't it simply convenient that this BS comes up THE DAY Smollett*
*is NOW a subject !!!!*

*I'm tellin ya this and the Smollett incident are directly related *
*to Sen Cory Booker and Sen Kamala Harris.....!!!*

*Talk about a coincidental SMOKE SCREEN !!!!*

*The Democratic Party needs to be flushed down the toilet.*


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

This thread concerns your contempt and hope that three African Americans are locked up. 

Just clarifying.  No question pending.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> This thread concerns your contempt and hope that three African Americans are locked up.
> 
> Just clarifying.  No question pending.


What does their color have to do with it?


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What does their color have to do with it?


Patience, my hair trigger fellow racist. Just gathering facts.  Or as you call them, fake news.


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> This thread concerns your contempt and hope that three African Americans are locked up.
> 
> Just clarifying.  No question pending.



*You are a Bleeding Ulcer.....Tend to it.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Patience, my hair trigger fellow racist. Just gathering facts.  Or as you call them, fake news.










*Tend to it...before it upends YOU !*


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2019)

*FURTHER PROOF THAT SEN KAMALA HARRIS AND SEN CORY BOOKER WERE
MORE THAN JUST COMMENTING ON JUSSIE SMOLLETT'S HOAX !!!!!!*


https://cloverchronicle.com/2019/02/15/huge-kamala-harris-is-allegedly-involved-in-jussie-smolletts-maga-country-hoax/


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2019)

They were raised in the orbit of the Black Panthers and, lately, have
lent their voices to the Black Lives Matter movement. Their trajectory, 
from child stars to successful adults, is born of their family and its 
history of activism.

“My mom was in the movement with *Bobby Seale* and *Huey Newton*, and 
one of her first mentors was Julian Bond,” Mr. Smollett said of the 
*Black Panther founders* and the civil rights leader. “To this day, *Angela Davis *
is one of her dearest friends. We’ve spent Mother’s Day with Angela.”







* https://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/13/arts/television/the-smollett-family-business-acting-and-activism.html?ref=oembed*

*The Smollett Family Business: Acting and Activism*
By MELENA RYZIK

March 9, 2016

Jussie Smollett, of “Empire,” and Jurnee Smollett-Bell, 
in “Underground,” a new WGN show about runaway 
slaves, have four other siblings —and at one point they 
were all in the same ABC sitcom.










*Oh my my.....Sen Kamala Harris is in this up to her " Willie Brown "
eyeballs !







Jussie Smollett's mom....Angela Davis's " Good " friend...Wow !*


----------

